# neighbor bothering my dog



## smilecme (Mar 14, 2008)

I have an issue and I’m not sure what to do about it. We have a metal chain link fence between my house and my neighbor’s house. My dog barks at him when he walks by the fence to his garage when we are present and not present out side. If we are outside we stop our dog immediately. If we are not outside and we hear our dog barking we bring him in. When we are not outside with the Ozzie (our dog) I have caught my neighbor on several occasions for the past 2 years hitting Ozzie with a rake, metal pole, throwing mud balls and rocks at him. Ozzie barks at my neighbor because he terrorizes our dog by hitting the fence with a rake or Ozzie. Today I confronted my neighbor about it and he said he is tired of my dog barking at the UPS man, a biker or him when he walks by. I asked him if Ozzie has ever come over the fence and hurt him and he wouldn’t answer me. I asked him to stop terrorizing my dog and he then said he was going to kill my dog when he comes over the fence. If he continues to terrorize Ozzie then eventually Ozzie will come over the fence. I feel as though my neighbor is provoking my dog and that is why Ozzie barks at him. As far as the UPS man or a biker, any dog is guilty of that. I feel as though this is animal cruelty. I’m not sure what I can do about this situation. Right now I have a video camera set up in my kitchen window waiting to catch him hitting my dog with any type of object. What I don't understand is my dog is not outside 24/7. He does not bark when he is outside, yes he barks at walkers or bikers but many dog do that. What is this guy's problem?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Put up a bigger, more private fence


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I have to be honest and say that it would annoy the hell out of me if I couldn't go outside without getting barked at by the neighbors dog. Your neighbor may be a jerk but he has the right to go outside without being barked at constantly. I understand that you bring him in and yoiu try and stop him but it doesn't make for good neighbor relations when your dog is constantly barking at him I am surprised he hasn't filed an official complaint with the city as of yet. 

If it were my dog..... I would consult a behaviorist and work on the barking. Clearly what you are doing is not working..... and that might mean putting up a different sort of fence on that side so your dog can't see your neighbor, or using an aversive like a bark collar so your dog learns that barking at the neighbor is unacceptable. Also putting up a taller privacy fence is going to be important for the safety of your dog...... 

Ultimately if your neighbor complains it is going to be you all that lose as nobody is going to react kindly to the dog barking at the neighbor..... I Understand that your neighbor is not responding appropriately but I have to say that not being able to go to my own garage on my property without getting barked at would drive me nuts. 
s


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

Idiot neighbors suck! I have friends dealing with a similar thing with there neighbors. Could you put some sort of a blocking barrier up, like those straps that weave in between the chain link to obscure the view, or a solid wooden fence so there is no visibility. If you have video evidence, i would call the police and file a complaint, though the neighbor will probably file a complaint on the barking. If it were me, if possible i would put up a solid high wood fence. I am one of the very few lucky ones that have great neighbors, on the one side the family is hardly ever there since its there 2nd or 3rd summer home, and my other neighbor's are retired and very nice, he used to raise Visalia's so he is a dog person! I hope both of them never sell!!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

The neighbour may be annoyed by your dog barking at him(your dog must sense he is no good!) but who the hell does he think he is hitting your dog.
Keep the camera at the window and try to get evidence against him.
If all fails cant you put a fence up that is not transparent?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Until you find a more permanent solution I would not leave him out there by himself. Something you might want to consider is putting in a dog run far enough away from the fence line so the neighbor cannot get at your dog. One side of the kennel run could also have a small privacy fence to block that view.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

For clarification, is your neighbor actually sticking the rake/pole through your fence and hitting the dog *or* is he hitting the fence with them? I'd say that'd be a pretty big difference.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree with TooneyDogs, i would not have the dog outside unsupervised until the problem is fixed. I would also check the yard by the fence where your neighbor is to make sure nothing has been thrown over the side like food laced with poison. You can never be to cautious when someone is threating to kill your dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Definitely do not put the dog out when you are not out with it. I too agree that it is annoying that a person cannot go out in to their yard without neighbor dogs barking at them. I have that issue myself right now. My neighbors whom I really like have a really dumb Chocolate Lab that can't seem to figure out that I live there and have the right to be in my own yard. Though I would never do anything to their dog. I have secretly thought I'd like to toss something at it. My neighbors are nice from every other perspective and the dog does not bark at night so I don't make a big deal out of it but I really don't like that dog. People that are not dog lovers to start with would have even a bigger dislike for someones dog barking at them. Be careful or you might lose your dog. I do think you need to be working with a behaviorist to train your dog NOT to bark at him or what ever is setting him off. Good Luck to you with this issue!


----------



## shewolf4 (Feb 24, 2008)

Work with your dog, you may have a lousy neighbor, but the issue is the dog barking and it doesnt make any friend ANYWHERE you go- I'd be ticked off too. If that means you are out there each time the dog is out, so be it and work with him. Its normal for dogs to bark and protect "their " territory, so you have to put your work in. As for your neighbor- give them both a chance and you may discover a new dogfriend instead of alienating neighbors


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I would put a second fence a couple of feet inside the first fence on that side, and I'd probably make it a privacy fence. Until you can get a second or different fence up, I wouldn't leave the dog outside alone at all.


----------



## smilecme (Mar 14, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> For clarification, is your neighbor actually sticking the rake/pole through your fence and hitting the dog *or* is he hitting the fence with them? I'd say that'd be a pretty big difference.


He's doing both. Hitting the fence and hitting my dog. Friday I caught him poking the dog with a metal pole through the fence. My dog is a St. Bernard.
I have also caught him at night when I am outside with the dogs where he can't see me throwing rocks and mud balls at my dog. At the time my dogs were minding their own business. To bad I didn't have my camera that time. The female ingores him but our male barks when he sees him. Now don't get me wrong, we go outside with our dogs as much as possible when we started to notice him hitting the dog. That takes care of some of the problem. We are looking into a wooden fence but we are afraid he will complain to the city about our wooden fence up against the chain linked fence. He's retired and has nothing better to do than complain about everyones property. FYI I checked with my local animal control department and they said it has to be 15 of consisent barking.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

smilecme said:


> He's doing both. Hitting the fence and hitting my dog. Friday I caught him poking the dog with a metal pole through the fence. My dog is a St. Bernard.
> I have also caught him at night when I am outside with the dogs where he can't see me throwing rocks and mud balls at my dog. At the time my dogs were minding their own business. To bad I didn't have my camera that time. The female ingores him but our male barks when he sees him. Now don't get me wrong, we go outside with our dogs as much as possible when we started to notice him hitting the dog. That takes care of some of the problem. We are looking into a wooden fence but we are afraid he will complain to the city about our wooden fence up against the chain linked fence. He's retired and has nothing better to do than complain about everyones property. FYI I checked with my local animal control department and they said it has to be 15 of consisent barking.


Mmm, well I hope you can get it worked out. Good luck!


----------



## shewolf4 (Feb 24, 2008)

If he is hitting your dog through the fence to aggravate and also throwing stuff at you dog for that reason, tape it, then I would contact the authorities and file my own complaint. The dog has reason to bark and yes- you have to work with that, but your retired neighbor has no reason to haggle the dog- there are rules against it and I would point that out. Also - check with other neighbor if he has done this to other dogs, but definetely tape him doing it


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds like you neighbor needs to be barked at.... That is probably the reason the dog is barking at him in the first place he hits the dog and the dog gets revenge by barking.... If I were you I would get privacy slatts for the chain link fence... Or get a high wood fence so he can not hit the dog...If you can get video then take it to the police and let them handle it...... But do be carefull and make sure the dog does not go over the fence.... That would be a whole differnt story...... Good luck...


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd put up a privacy fence - the visual barrier may keep the dog from barking as much and the physical barrier will keep the neighbor from being able to actually reach your dog to hit/strike him.

Barking dogs = annoying. You didn't say how long your dog is left outside during the day/night. We have some barky dogs - and while most of the yard is privacy fencing, the side we share with neighbors is chain link. If their dog is out, our dogs bark like crazy...so they come in immediately. And our dogs are never outside unattended. We always try to be good neighbors when it comes to our dogs. 

One the other side of us, we have neighbors a bit away (not right up next to our property in other words) and their dogs are outside in a pen 24/7. And they bark, bark, bark, bark, bark, bark all the time. Extremely annoying, but I don't blame the dogs. They're just doing what bored dogs do in a crappy living situation.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

Sit in your backyard with a book, a drink and heavy metal music playing on the stereo  He might prefer the barking  I know I sure would.

Seriously, why couldn't you put up a wooden privacy fence on your side of the chain link fence? It is your property. ONe of my neighbours has a wooden fence just a few inches in from my chain link. I guess he likes privacy in his backyard--doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> The neighbour may be annoyed by your dog barking at him(your dog must sense he is no good!) but who the hell does he think he is hitting your dog.
> Keep the camera at the window and try to get evidence against him.
> If all fails cant you put a fence up that is not transparent?


I definitely agree *no hitting of dogs.* I do think neighbor has a point also it would aggravate me too. I'm glad I live in the country.

*terryjeanne*

Sometimes where you live for whatever reason, rules in the suburb or whatever place you happen to live in do not allow privacy fences. (for aesthetic reasons) That's when you find out you own property but sometimes property rights are a little skewed.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I have to be honest and say that it would annoy the hell out of me if I couldn't go outside without getting barked at by the neighbors dog. Your neighbor may be a jerk but he has the right to go outside without being barked at constantly. I understand that you bring him in and yoiu try and stop him but it doesn't make for good neighbor relations when your dog is constantly barking at him I am surprised he hasn't filed an official complaint with the city as of yet.
> 
> If it were my dog..... I would consult a behaviorist and work on the barking. Clearly what you are doing is not working..... and that might mean putting up a different sort of fence on that side so your dog can't see your neighbor, or using an aversive like a bark collar so your dog learns that barking at the neighbor is unacceptable. Also putting up a taller privacy fence is going to be important for the safety of your dog......
> 
> ...


I have to say, I agree with your post.

While the neighbor shouldn't be hitting your dog, YOU should be doing something to correct the barking behavior, beside simply taking him inside when he barks.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree with what someone else said - put up a wooden fence where the dog can't see the neighbor or get poked....and high enough so the dog can't jump it and risk getting hurt or worse.


----------



## smilecme (Mar 14, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I have to say, I agree with your post.
> 
> While the neighbor shouldn't be hitting your dog, YOU should be doing something to correct the barking behavior, beside simply taking him inside when he barks.


I know there are two side to the story and this is just mine but I do take care of my dog. I do correct him when he barks, if we are outside he maybe barks twice at the neigbor as he walks by and I tell him to knock it off, which he does. We do not leave our dogs outside 24/7. The whole reason our dog barks at him when we are not out side with him is because the neighbor has been hitting him for 2 years. Wouldn't you bark at someone who hits you. Wouldn't it take the dog some time of getting use to the neighbor not hitting him before he stops barking? Our neighbor never came to us saying he had a problem with our dog. We would have gladly worked with him if he had. I finally said something to him on friday when I caught him poking him with a metal pole that my dog wouldn't bark if he would left him alone. That is when he told me the minute the dog comes over the fence he will kill it. We are looking into a large wooden fence so the dog can't see him and he can't see the dog.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

You stated though, that he also barks at ANYONE walking past, or near the fence...I won't argue that the dog doesn't like your neighbor, but if he barks at everyone, then that is more of an issue. There are 'noise' ordinances in towns, and barking dogs tend to be one of them...perhaps a bark collar for when you are not going to be out there with him would be an effective way of preventing any barking from him at all. We all know that dogs bark, but people who don't own them, or like them don't understand that concept, especially as to the reasons 'why' dogs will bark. 

I live in a large city, so there is not a moment when my dog is outside, that I am not out there with her; perhaps, until you can get a better fence set up (to prevent your neighbor's intrusion) this is what you should be doing. In town, I won't leave my dogs out alone, at any point in time...you just never know, even with a fence, as you have found out! It's not our dogs that need electric strand often times, it's other people!!!! 

Perhaps, rather than 'yelling' at the dog to knock it off, call him off with a favorite toy, or treat, rewarding him for coming away from the fence, instead of simply 'punishing' him for barking. Reward the heck out of him when he comes off the fence and quiets down. This way he may learn that not barking on the fence line is not as rewarding as staying away from it...not sure, just an idea!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

smilecme said:


> I finally said something to him on friday when I caught him poking him with a metal pole that my dog wouldn't bark if he would left him alone. *That is when he told me the minute the dog comes over the fence he will kill it.* We are looking into a large wooden fence so the dog can't see him and he can't see the dog.


I would make a police or animal control report on this incident, so it is documented. Hopefully you never have to refer to it. 

I think a large wooden fence would be great. Maybe place it a foot or two in from the chain link. 

Please check your yard a couple of times daily for food or goodies before letting your dogs out. With the above threat you never know what this guy will do. Good luck!


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

I would defiantly make a report about him coming through to your property to strike the dog. I would hate to think what would happen if my neighbor came across to strike my dog, there would be an extreme confrontation. If you make sure you get the barking thing fixed he has no excuses to act out on your dog. Fix everything that you are in control of. I wish you the best of luck and hope it works out.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> I would put a second fence a couple of feet inside the first fence on that side, and I'd probably make it a privacy fence. Until you can get a second or different fence up, I wouldn't leave the dog outside alone at all.


This is what I'd suggest too, at least as a temporary measure to protect your dogs. I'd fence off that corner of the yard so the neighbor could *never* reach my dog with anything. Sores like home depot or Lowes carry 6x6 foot vinyl privacy panels. A few of those set back a few feet from the original fence would stop them from seeing him (and him from seeing them). It would also stop them from barking at other things they see through the existing fence.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a dog that barks at anyone he hears walking by (even though we have a solid fence) and our neighbors every time they're in their backyards. we tried a bark collar, it only works when he's wearing it. every time he barks I call him to come in and he comes running just in case i have something tasty, but I know it's still annoying to our neighbors. it annoys us too. fortunately we have wonderful neighbors on all 3 sides that are dog lovers and understand that there's only so much we can do. 

however if one of my neighbors was hurting or threatening to kill my dog, i'd call the police. i'd also make sure my dogs were never outside unsupervised and would probably build a contained dog run with a solid sides so the neighbor couldn't injure or poison them.


----------



## smilecme (Mar 14, 2008)

smilecme said:


> I have an issue and I’m not sure what to do about it. We have a metal chain link fence between my house and my neighbor’s house. My dog barks at him when he walks by the fence to his garage when we are present and not present out side. If we are outside we stop our dog immediately. If we are not outside and we hear our dog barking we bring him in. When we are not outside with the Ozzie (our dog) I have caught my neighbor on several occasions for the past 2 years hitting Ozzie with a rake, metal pole, throwing mud balls and rocks at him. Ozzie barks at my neighbor because he terrorizes our dog by hitting the fence with a rake or Ozzie. Today I confronted my neighbor about it and he said he is tired of my dog barking at the UPS man, a biker or him when he walks by. I asked him if Ozzie has ever come over the fence and hurt him and he wouldn’t answer me. I asked him to stop terrorizing my dog and he then said he was going to kill my dog when he comes over the fence. If he continues to terrorize Ozzie then eventually Ozzie will come over the fence. I feel as though my neighbor is provoking my dog and that is why Ozzie barks at him. As far as the UPS man or a biker, any dog is guilty of that. I feel as though this is animal cruelty. I’m not sure what I can do about this situation. Right now I have a video camera set up in my kitchen window waiting to catch him hitting my dog with any type of object. What I don't understand is my dog is not outside 24/7. He does not bark when he is outside, yes he barks at walkers or bikers but many dog do that. What is this guy's problem?


Just an update. There is now a privacy fence between our houses. So my neighbor can not touch, hit or even see my dog and my dog can not see him. 
Things have been very peaceful. Why can't people talk to one another and try to fix their problems instead of using violence. Maybe this world would be a better place


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

We had the same issues with our neighbours before. But they dont HIT our dogs. they HOSE them down with cold water. We ended up buying bark collars for the boys. It was a tough decision. BUT I don't want to go outside one day and find both my dogs dead because THEY ate poisonous meat thrown by our neighbour. Goodluck to you.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

smilecme said:


> Just an update. There is now a privacy fence between our houses. So my neighbor can not touch, hit or even see my dog and my dog can not see him.
> Things have been very peaceful. Why can't people talk to one another and try to fix their problems instead of using violence. Maybe this world would be a better place


Thanks for the update I'm glad you got the problem solved.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I have to agree with the previous posts It would and does annoy me because our neibor has a dog/dogs just like this they bark at everything.I can't even go out in my yard without the dog/dogs barking.And the worst part is they annoy my dogs and they start barking.There dogs have destroyed my 6ft chainlink fence they have dug under it to get in my yard and the neibors kids have cut my fence.Right now I am just so darn mad

So yes maybe one of you should put up a privacy fence that way the dog can't see anything to bark at (but this won't help in my case as the neibor's dog barks at nothing)

ETA glad you put up the privacy fence..I think we may have to do the same


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Applesmom
Good fences make good neighbors. Thank you for comment.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I see you put up a better fence and thats good. But you kept saying that you never left your dogs outside 24/7. Well, if you were outside with your dogs every time they were there, there would have been no problem, and no way your neighbor would have hurt your dogs. No one is going to hit your dog knowing you're standing right there. My dogs don't go outside without me, ever.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

This may be a silly question, given that your neighbor seems like a major butt-head, but have you asked your neighbor to help you train the dog not to bark, i.e. get the dog on neutral territory and introduce him properly to the neighbor? Might not be possible after all the things the neighbor has done, but getting the dog to accept the neighbor could be a better solution (there's no guarantee that a privacy fence will stop the barking).


----------



## JDub (Apr 8, 2008)

smilecme said:


> I have an issue and I’m not sure what to do about it. We have a metal chain link fence between my house and my neighbor’s house. My dog barks at him when he walks by the fence to his garage when we are present and not present out side. If we are outside we stop our dog immediately. If we are not outside and we hear our dog barking we bring him in. When we are not outside with the Ozzie (our dog) I have caught my neighbor on several occasions for the past 2 years hitting Ozzie with a rake, metal pole, throwing mud balls and rocks at him. Ozzie barks at my neighbor because he terrorizes our dog by hitting the fence with a rake or Ozzie. Today I confronted my neighbor about it and he said he is tired of my dog barking at the UPS man, a biker or him when he walks by. I asked him if Ozzie has ever come over the fence and hurt him and he wouldn’t answer me. I asked him to stop terrorizing my dog and he then said he was going to kill my dog when he comes over the fence. If he continues to terrorize Ozzie then eventually Ozzie will come over the fence. I feel as though my neighbor is provoking my dog and that is why Ozzie barks at him. As far as the UPS man or a biker, any dog is guilty of that. I feel as though this is animal cruelty. I’m not sure what I can do about this situation. Right now I have a video camera set up in my kitchen window waiting to catch him hitting my dog with any type of object. What I don't understand is my dog is not outside 24/7. He does not bark when he is outside, yes he barks at walkers or bikers but many dog do that. What is this guy's problem?


As I read it, this thread should be titled "Dog bothering my neighbor". I'd probably get pretty sick and tired of a dog barking at me all the time too. Not saying I'd assault the dog...but if your dog goes over the fence into his yard, while acting aggressive, he'd be well within his rights to fight back.

As for barking at the UPS guy, bikers, etc... my last dog never did. She knew better.


----------



## smilecme (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes that is correct but the dogs would go outside with my 11 year old son and the neighbor had no problem hitting the dog while my son witiness it.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

applesmom said:


> This is what I'd suggest too, at least as a temporary measure to protect your dogs. I'd fence off that corner of the yard so the neighbor could *never* reach my dog with anything. Sores like home depot or Lowes carry 6x6 foot vinyl privacy panels. A few of those set back a few feet from the original fence would stop them from seeing him (and him from seeing them). It would also stop them from barking at other things they see through the existing fence.


Ahhh somebody as paranoid as I am.


----------



## shotdead42 (Feb 28, 2008)

i have a neighbor that barks at my dog, when we are outside. My dog doesnt bark bark(so i'm happy =) ) But my neighbors dog stops on and off. 
Its not annoying toward me because my neighbor is extremely nice and has never done anything wrong toward me or my family. My neighbor jus tells her dog to stop and he stops.

I'd suggest a better fence or a lease on ur dog. And try to train you dog not to bark at ur neighbor(if possible).

Goodluck!


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Dogs bark. If it is a couple times, it shouldn't bother people. If it is constant and ongoing, that is a problem. There is NO excuse for a neighbor to hit, poke or throw things at a dog to terrorize it. That just makes them bark more. Your neighbor is a moron. If I were you, I'd keep that camera up, even though you have the fence. You can never be too careful. 

I'd also like to add that people should be able to let their dogs out for a little while by themselves without having to fear that a neighbor would poke them with a big stick. I'm not talking live outside, just go out and play while you do the laundry or make dinner or whatever.


----------

